# No hyperlink in text messages on IOS 7.0



## gdorlexa (May 2, 2009)

Just upgraded my iPhone to IOS 7.0... When cut and pasting a hyperlink and sending to someone, the hyperlink is not active and appears in text form...can't click on it taking you to your browser ...the prior IOS was able to do this? Is there a feature that can make the link active through text message?


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Sometimes spacing the ends of the link makes it clickable.


----------



## gdorlexa (May 2, 2009)

Yes there is spacing...it worked with the prior IOS now it's not clickable


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

See the steps here https://discussions.apple.com/thread/5417145 hope it helps


----------



## gdorlexa (May 2, 2009)

yes tried that no luck!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

The only other thing I saw suggested backing up and resetting to factory condition


----------

